# 2012 Sram Red compact Crankset arrived



## nacnac3 (Dec 27, 2002)

Got the call from my LBS yesterday, its being installed as I type. I'll pick it up in about 2 hours.

I know some have been wondering/waiting for the compact version of the new crank. Looks like they are hitting stores now.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Happy days!


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

I ordered mine from ProBikeKit.com and got a 2 days ago.
Now I'm waiting for the paint to dry on my new frame.
Can't wait to see the final build.


----------



## augie05 (Jun 13, 2009)

nacnac3 said:


> Got the call from my LBS yesterday, its being installed as I type. I'll pick it up in about 2 hours.
> 
> I know some have been wondering/waiting for the compact version of the new crank. Looks like they are hitting stores now.


So... how do you like the new crank?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Zampano said:


> Happy days!


One of my coworkers says this as he gets off the phone, instead of 'good bye' or 'have a nice day'. I want to punch him in the face every time.


----------



## augie05 (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone else have any feedback on this crank? Really like the SRAM parts.


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

I've had the 53/39 130bcd version on my bike for about a month now. FANTASTIC crankset. I had a 2011 Red-Black version sitting in the garage to install but decided to go full 12' Red on the new bike. I did some side by side comparisons and from what I can tell with my (non-scientific) procedure of attempting to flex the crank/chainrings, stiffness of the new rings isn't even in the same league with the old stuff.

I could physically see the old big ring flex under my palm, the new rings are sooooo much stiffer. I could not flex them with my hands like the old rings.

I tried to show in this pic the difference in width of the old/new rings:










And another side by side shot. You can see how much more material the new rings on the right have and the absence of the relief/lightening machining on the ring backside. SRAM said the hell with light and manufactured a brute of a big ring!:


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Vixsav said:


> I could physically see the old big ring flex under my palm, the new rings are sooooo much stiffer. I could not flex them with my hands like the old rings.


You should probably inform Sram that you can flex their 7075 chainrings with your hands, there may be a manufacturing defect there...

Oh, and inform Guiness World Records while you're at it.


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

I took your advice and contacted SRAM regarding their defective chainrings. They immediately offered me a job in the R&D department.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

dcorn said:


> You should probably inform Sram that you can flex their 7075 chainrings with your hands, there may be a manufacturing defect there...
> 
> Oh, and inform Guiness World Records while you're at it.


lol, seriously! Ive had red rings on my force crankset and there is zero flex in them at all, quit feeding the hype monster dude. Plus you don't bend chainrings from the side, they spin in a circle and force are applied differently, duh.


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

alias33 said:


> lol, seriously! Ive had red rings on my force crankset and there is zero flex in them at all, quit feeding the hype monster dude. Plus you don't bend chainrings from the side, they spin in a circle and force are applied differently, duh.


Allow me to explain Charlie Sheen. Have you ridden both old and new red ringsets? I have. There's a noticable difference in shifting preciseness. Whether that is a derivative of the groupset as a whole or the new rings I can't say but I heard the old red rings chain rub on the front derailleur when standing and climbing. Even with the new front derailleur adjusted damn close to the rings when crosschaining there is no flex/rub.

I'm pretty sure there's torsional loading on the front chainring when crosschaining. Simply put, the new rings have more material on them and are, in fact stiffer.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Vixsav said:


> Allow me to explain Charlie Sheen. Have you ridden both old and new red ringsets? I have. There's a noticable difference in *shifting preciseness*. Whether that is a derivative of the groupset as a whole or the new rings I can't say but I heard the old red rings chain rub on the front derailleur when standing and climbing. Even with the new front derailleur adjusted damn close to the rings when crosschaining there is no flex/rub.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's torsional loading on the front chainring when crosschaining. Simply put, the new rings have more material on them and are, in fact stiffer.


otherwise referred to as 'precision'. 
but yes, the new chainring is very stiff and shifts very well.


----------

